# Swapping for 2.0



## adapsys (Apr 19, 2013)

Ordered my 1.8 S-Line back in February and just received notification its on the boat so should arrive in a couple of weeks. I currently have a 13 plate 1.8 S-Line DSG TT and have had autos for the past six years so I'm now having second thoughts about going back to a manual.

At the time of ordering I had a lot of negative equity so had to keep the cost down, but I'm wondering with the amount of contribution and discount I got off the new TT (roughly £8k) if I was to order the 2.0 litre would I be in a better position, or would the new car likely have negative equity also?

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Surely if you are in neg eq then buying a more expensive model compounds this?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

I would defo go for the 2L S-Tronic! going back to manual would be rubbish as the DSG gearbox is awesome as you know!

1.8L with a manual box is such a step backwards for you, just also because you are used to a DSG box! Reject car, and get the proper one. You don't want to have regrets man!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

S-tronic makes the car in my opinion. Wouldn't go back to an archaic lever and 3rd pedal.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> S-tronic makes the car in my opinion. Wouldn't go back to an archaic lever and 3rd pedal.


Some of us like manual


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Won't you get royally shafted if you want to swap your order at this stage?

Car is on the boat and OP wants to change it?

Unless I misread the OP statement somehow?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Shug750S said:


> Won't you get royally shafted if you want to swap your order at this stage?
> 
> Car is on the boat and OP wants to change it?
> 
> Unless I misread the OP statement somehow?


No, that's the way I read it. It's a done deal if it's gone into production let alone on a boat. Loads of people Insist on a manual on a sports car so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Bigbird104 (Feb 9, 2016)

The fact you are having doubts makes me think you've already made your mind up. Mine is a 2.0 manual and the gearbox is so slick I love it but it is a personal preference at the end of the day. I'd be more concerned about 1.8 vs 2.0, I was thinking of having a 1.8 but knew I'd always be wondering if I should have got the 2.0 so that's what I did.


----------



## adapsys (Apr 19, 2013)

Really appreciate all your responses. My first time posting so I probably should have explained better. I was planning to take delivery of the car and then after a week or so tell the dealer I need an automatic and see what part-ex deal we could work out.

Granted I'll be keeping the manual for 3-4 months whilst I wait the auto to be built. Given that the list price was circa £29K and the loan amount is £23k (due to all the contributions and discounts) I wondered if I would be in a good position for part ex or actually as soon as I take delivery of the car the value is will plummet and I'd likely be in negative equity?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Cars plummet as soon as you look at them. The deal is going to have to sell your car for less than a new one, and will want to make a profit on that too, so you'll lose out a fair chunk of money doing that - however they wrap up the finance around it.

Just comes down to whether you think it's reasonable use of your money.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Why did you not spec the DSG box when you ordered this TT? just wondering is all as like you said you've always had S-Tronic.


----------



## adapsys (Apr 19, 2013)

Unfortunately there was no 1.8 DSG option


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh i see, got ya. Oh well


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

You might see £ signs in his eyes! Although he will have made commission on the first sale and as long as he can make the numbers work you might be lucky. Or she...


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

adapsys said:


> Really appreciate all your responses. My first time posting so I probably should have explained better. I was planning to take delivery of the car and then after a week or so tell the dealer I need an automatic and see what part-ex deal we could work out.
> 
> Granted I'll be keeping the manual for 3-4 months whilst I wait the auto to be built. Given that the list price was circa £29K and the loan amount is £23k (due to all the contributions and discounts) I wondered if I would be in a good position for part ex or actually as soon as I take delivery of the car the value is will plummet and I'd likely be in negative equity?


I'll be very, very surprised if you're not in negative equity by the time you come to trade in the 1.8 for the 2.0, even with all the contributions and deposit etc. If you're having doubts then i urge caution, remember you can cancel the deal. Hell you have a 14 day grace period where you can return the car and cancel the finance if you so wish. However i wouldn't do that and just talk to your dealership asap regarding your thoughts.

Assuming you put down the standard £500 deposit (which you will likely lose), i surmise that this will be a far more favourable situation than taking delivery of the manual 1.8. The risks are too great if you ask me, better to just refuse the car now and start a fresh. They will be able to sell the car in new condition and given the discount they might even make more off someone else anyway.

I have a TTS but if you don't want to stretch that far its maybe worth looking at a 2.0 S-Tronic Quattro which for me is a sweet spot. I test drove a manual 2.0 FWD and it was great, good box and plenty of poke but i knew immediately i wanted a quattro s-tronic. For me personally autos are the future, they're more efficient these days and you have the best of both worlds. Yes i get the manual love but depressing a clutch pedal and manually moving a big lever into another cog just seems so antiquated to me considering the advancements in automatics.

Everyone is different though which is cool but if you're having doubts and about to spend £29k over 3-4yrs then i suggest walk away or at very leave discuss the options asap with the dealer. Once you sign those finance docs you have 14 days to withdraw but its a di*k move. Like i say talk to them, discuss options. If in doubt.... walk away and start again.

Cheers

** Sorry forgot to mention something. If you have had your car since 2013 and assuming its on a PCP can't you just hand the car back now? Once you are over the 50% you can just hand the vehicle back to the finance company with no penalty. Neg eq will go away and a new car will be much cheaper and you won't compound the issue. You'll need to read your documentation again but pretty much all PCPs I've heard of have this clause so worth a lookie.

Ta


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Those discounts are gone now, AUK has cleared the stock pile and you are pretty much back to built to order.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

All legal HP or Lease Hire contracts allow you to break from the contract so long as 50% (of the total amount that would have fallen due should the contract have concluded) has been paid. It will not state this in your terms of the lease/hire agreement, but it is your statutory right.

Proceed with caution however; Audi finance may not want to deal with you again if you exercise this right - and they'd be under no obligation to do so.

It makes far more sense to talk to your dealer - they may be able to divert your 1.8 to somebody else and you can start afresh. Imagine if your dealer said, 'hey, we know we said it'd take 3 months for your new car order, but we can actually deliver it in a month...' - you'd be pretty pleased. So speak to them, you might do another customer a favour, make your dealer look like the dogs doo-dahs and get yourself in a 2.0 s-tronic (which you wouldn't regret).


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Move up from a 1.8 to a 2.0 manual insurance & road tax goes up fuel economy goes down.
Move up to 2.0 Quattro insurance & road tax goes up fuel economy goes down.
Move up to a TTS insurance & road tax goes up fuel economy goes down.
Where does it end an RS?
The roads in the UK are over congested, max speed limit 70mph & too many cameras.
Stick with the 1.8!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dump the 1.8, its all show without any go.  
It's like getting a GF home, she takes off her bra and you left with some A cup things!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Toshiba said:


> Dump the 1.8, its all show without any go.
> It's like getting a GF home, she takes off her bra and you left with some A cup things!


On the other hand, what you can't fit in your mouth is a waste...

As others have said, maybe talk to your dealer now, before you take delivery. You never know he may have someone desperate for a 1.8 and he can suddenly magic up a cancelled order and make them very happy.

Only concern is what happens in 3 months when your 2.0 DSG Quatro is on the boat and you decide you want a TTS...
And three months later your TTS is on the way and you want an RS?

Good luck


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

*itty *ank? 
Rubbing your face in them?
watching them swing? (better than newtons cradle)


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

By the time you've paid the difference in list price between the 1.8 manual and 2.0 s-tronic (£4k?), and then lost about half your discount, another £4k, you'll be paying an awful lot extra if it's just the auto box you may regret having. Embrace the cracking deal you got with every gear change I say. Hope you don't drive in a lot of start stop traffic though :wink:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I had a 1.8 s-line between my 3.2V6 and current TTS. Driven all three up to Carlisle from Portsmouth and the effective difference in performance, remembering that you good folk have a 70mph speed limit on your motorways and a 60mph general limit, was marginal. The 1.8 with 7 gears was a great little car.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But that could also be said of a moped!!!
Or a Citreon...

You can put a dress and lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I think OPs problem is mainly about going from DSG to a manual rather the getting a 1.8 per se. The issue being that due to finances he's gone for the new 1.8 to save money but at present you can't get a 1.8 with DSG so he's stuck with a manual.

The way I see it is that if you can't persuade your dealer to come to some sort of arrangement before the 1.8 arrives then you are going to lose a load of dosh changing it afterwards. 
On the other hand the Audi contribution is down to 4 grand now and you probably won't get such a good discount from the dealer now. Adding that to the extra £3000+ for the 2.0 and you can see that's going to cost you too. 
Considering that you went for the 1.8 cos finance was tight I wouldn't have thought you could afford to change your mind by either route. Accept the car, learn to love it and keep doing the lottery. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Toshiba - some people want and will like the 1.8
Please stop trying to crap over them when then know when won't care about the extra performance the 2.0 provides


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Pretty looking pig! :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That's what Cameron said...
Corbyn too as he approached abbot from the rear!


----------



## adapsys (Apr 19, 2013)

Just want to thank you all for your advice. This was my first time posting and you've given me some really useful advice as well as a few laughs! I absolutely will discuss it with the dealer and see what he thinks. Much better to do that now than wait until after delivery. Thankfully he knows me well as I've had a few cars from him over the years.

Appreciate the advice about handing the car back. We did look at that but I'm not quite at 50% and I'm also over the agreed mileage (although I know that can be debated). Ultimately I did get a great deal on the new car and am very happy with the price I'm paying. Just unfortunate Audi didn't offer the DSG option on the 1.8 this time which makes it such a big price jump up to the 2.0 DSG.

In all honesty I'm hoping I'm worrying over nothing and given everyone's comments that is probably the case. We all want something better after all!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Waitwhat93 said:


> Toshiba - some people want and will like the 1.8
> Please stop trying to crap over them when then know when won't care about the extra performance the 2.0 provides


Don't worry Toshiba talks a lot of sense most of the time. It's just at night that he turns into a troll. I'm not sure whether it's the drink or the moonlight that causes it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

He is quite amusing though if not always PC.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ZephyR2 said:


> Waitwhat93 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba - some people want and will like the 1.8
> ...


I "may" have been sat in an airport lounge drinking champagne waiting for a delayed flight and bored....!
But it was both a bit of banter and truth. (apart from the cameron thing, i can't speak for that one).


----------

